# Questions for those who've tested positive for Methane on a lactulose Breath Test.



## mle_ii (Sep 6, 2007)

I have some questions for those who've tested positive for Methane on a lactulose Breath Test.What were/are your symptoms? Both physical and mental?Have any other lab tests shown any abnormalities? Even high or low in range?What treatment(s) did you recieve and what were the results?What levels of Methane and Hydrogen did you have during the testing?Does anyone else in your family have constipation or other GI issues/diseases?FYI I have been tested and found very high production of Methane and Hydrogen. I've had various treatments, the best I felt was on Neomycin alone. But all treatments have not been lasting as long as I'd hoped. I think that there is some underlying abnormality causing the SIBO that needs to be addressed. And I hoped that talking with others on what's going on with them might help me figure things out.Thanks,Mike


----------



## hsy (Jul 23, 2007)

i tested positive for one of them can't remember which - i think it was hydrogen - had moderate overgrowth - also tested positive for blastocystis - did 7 day course of flagyl for parasite and 10 day 1200mg course of xifaxan - felt the best i've felt in 15 years - that was about 90 days ago - regular solid bowel movements multiple times a day - in the past 90 days all problems have returned: chronic debilitating brain fog, constipation, malaise - i do believe mom's side of the family had constipation/gas issues but not like mine - i hope to try more antibiotics soonwe are discussing this topic here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...=89295&st=0


----------

